# Bathtub Caulk



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I've got a gap between the bathtub and wall tile of about 3/4" that doesn't seem to want to keep caulk. The caulk typically splits, or gets holes in it, or becomes discolored. I'm using indoor/outdoor 50-year caulk, so I don't think that's that problem. Should I try and fill some of the space with grout or something first and then caulk?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

billinak said:


> I've got a gap between the bathtub and wall tile of about 3/4" that doesn't seem to want to keep caulk. The caulk typically splits, or gets holes in it, or becomes discolored. I'm using indoor/outdoor 50-year caulk, so I don't think that's that problem. Should I try and fill some of the space with grout or something first and then caulk?


Use grout to fill the 3/4" gap.
If you need to caulk then use mildew resistant caulk made specific for bathrooms.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give that a try!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

:jester: Use duct tape, it works on everything. Get it in white to match your grout. :jester:


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Unfortunately I used up all of the duct tape extending the header for my kitchen window :laughing:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

if you need to hide the way it looks afterwards, they sell a nice bathtub sealing strip, like a rubber channel that runs along side. Looks good.


----------



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

J187 said:


> if you need to hide the way it looks afterwards, they sell a nice bathtub sealing strip, like a rubber channel that runs along side. Looks good.


I've seen them at Home Depot, but never knew how well they worked. How does it seem to hold up?

Sellncars


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I used it on a tub where I tiled over existing floor tile and there was a little gap, maybe 1/2 in between the tiles and bottom of the tub. Its been on there now for like, a month or so, and its still holding up perfectly, thats not a lot of time, but it doesn' seem like it'll give me any problems at all. Its nice for a finishing touch. I just filled the seem underneath with kitchen/bath caulking and let it dry for a couple days.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

When I read your post, I was originally thinking the same thing that J187 wrote about (The corner strip-seal tape thingy). 
I've used it before on a job about 3 years ago. Haven't gotten a call back yet from them.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

It sounds like the product mentioned above is for the gap between the FLOOR tile and the tub, whereas my issue is the gap between the WALL tile and tub.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

they make one for the floor, one for the walls, one for sink edges, backsplashes, etc etc.


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

One other trick is you must fill the tub and plug prior to caulking/siliconing this way the tub is "settled" into position with all the weight of the water as opposed to caulking empty tub and then having it "settle" once you go to fill it.

Just dont get alarmed if you hire a contractor and he's in your new tub full of water naked with a caulk gun.....he's just trying to make sure the job is done right:laughing: 

It's been years since I used the L shaped caulk strips, but after a while it looks like crap and allows water to seep behind and then we know what happens after that As far as caulk I've been having great results with the kitchen/bath mildew resistant silicone. Does'nt seem to turn color or get nasty like the old stuff a few years ago did.

Either way make sure everything is squeekey clean and wipe down with alchol or brake clean so your caulk has a perfectly clean oil free surface to bind to.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I hadn't suggest the use of the sealing strips as a replacement for caulk. My advice was to use the strips to dress up the appearance afterward if the caulking didn't look good enough on its own.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah I figured as much. I think I've got the caulk thing figured out, maybe I'll check out the sealing strips for the finishing touch. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Trinidiy (May 27, 2007)

Hi I'm thankful for your solution to the caulking problem but I'm from another country and need to know the proper name for the strip so I can search for it.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

How about using spray foam, and then after cure, caulk over that?


----------



## Longtooth (Apr 28, 2007)

billinak said:


> I've got a gap between the bathtub and wall tile of about 3/4"


You could probably find some deco tile strips to set in there, then grout.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

**OLD THREAD ALERT**

Ummm, Guys?....the original poster asked their question over 8 months ago....


----------

